# Ipad air 2 dispo à l'apple store ?



## jeremyzed (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si vous pensez que demain l'ipad sera dispo dans les apple stores ? Le site de boulanger annonce des dispos dans certains magasins à partir de lundi, mais je ne trouve aucune info pour les apple stores.


----------



## Superlussa (20 Octobre 2014)

C'est un bonne question 
Je n'ai pas vu de date de sortie officielle


----------



## MacSedik (20 Octobre 2014)

oui assez particulier comme lancement... Pas de date de sortie et pas d'info de la part d'Apple concernant les Stores.. 
Dites-vous qu'il n'y aura pas de rupture de stock car sur le store online les délais n'ont pas changé depuis 3 jours !!


----------



## jeremyzed (20 Octobre 2014)

boulanger annonce jeudi et vendredi en fonction de leurs boutiques. Donc peut etre mercredi en apple store. Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarre qu'apple ne dise rien...


----------



## LoopingPAL (21 Octobre 2014)

Le mien commandé vendredi dernier vient de passer à prêt pour expédition. Ca signifie peut-être une livraison demain si ça suit le même processus que pour mon iPhone et également une disponibilité en Apple Store ce même jour.


----------

